#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  videos playing while moving on screen

## phillyd023

Is there a way to make several videos play simultaneously and move across the screen in powerpoint 2016?

What I am trying to accomplish is: I am making a video presentation story for my wife for Christmas. I wanted to get clever and make an opening just like the opening to the old tv show Dallas. For those of you that don't know the show because it is decades old here is a link of the Dallas opening.

thanks all!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn8YuDqFo6o

----------


## phillyd023

thanks everyone for viewing . was hoping there was an option for this.

thanks

----------

